# Anaconda vs. Human



## Fuscus (Nov 21, 2011)

Actually Human picking on Snake, but you have to admire the size of the guys grapes. Minimal hyperbole (ie not American) and he loves the animal too
[video=youtube;JsNnDWKh_u4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsNnDWKh_u4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Eddie2257 (Nov 21, 2011)

yer iv seen him on aminal planet seems to know his stuff!


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 22, 2011)

Is he the guy that crawls into a burrow after a rock python?


----------



## MathewB (Nov 22, 2011)

BrownHash said:


> Is he the guy that crawls into a burrow after a rock python?



Are you thinking of Brady Barr?

I like this guy, he did a good documentary on the polar region. I must say British/English presenters are superior to the rest of what the world has to offer


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 22, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Are you thinking of Brady Barr?
> 
> I like this guy, he did a good documentary on the polar region. I must say British/English presenters are superior to the rest of what the world has to offer



I don't think it is Brady. I just looked him up and from what I remember it doesn't look like the guy I remember. I'll have a better looklater when I've got a pc to use instead of a mobile.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 22, 2011)

i liked him casually riding across the wetlands on a cow.


----------



## Boidae (Nov 22, 2011)

Hes got guts that bloke. 
"A 15ft anaconda almost tagged my abnormally large balls, yeah no biggie" lol. 

It's Nigel Marven and Maria Munoz, she's an anaconda researcher.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Nov 23, 2011)

slimebo said:


> i liked him casually riding across the wetlands on a cow.



i did not even notice that first off.....LMAO


----------



## lysseee (Nov 23, 2011)

is it just me or are they very slow strikers?
dont get me wrong, in no way am i underestimating an anaconda!


----------



## saximus (Nov 23, 2011)

lysseee said:


> is it just me or are they very slow strikers?
> dont get me wrong, in no way am i underestimating an anaconda!


It's hard to get that much mass moving very quickly. If you find the video of Austin Stevens with the Retic. it strikes at about the same speed. That's why they spend so much time in the water


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 23, 2011)

Cool video I love it how he casually draps it around his neck lol


----------



## smithson (Nov 27, 2011)

love the vid 
nice cow lol


----------



## SkYyaMe (Dec 2, 2011)

full grown human vs a not full grown snake


----------



## Retic (Dec 2, 2011)

He's great, he doesn't have to rely on any nonsense, he just shows us the animals and is naturally enthusiastic without coming across as a fool like so many others do. 



boidae said:


> Hes got guts that bloke.
> "A 15ft anaconda almost tagged my abnormally large balls, yeah no biggie" lol.
> 
> It's Nigel Marven and Maria Munoz, she's an anaconda researcher.


----------

